# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Neues Steam-Update integriert 4 GB RAM-Support



## SoerenWetterau (20. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Neues Steam-Update integriert 4 GB RAM-Support* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Neues Steam-Update integriert 4 GB RAM-Support


----------



## KabraxisObliv (20. Dezember 2011)

Super, Bethesda. 
Wenn der neue Patch ohne weitere Probleme zu bringen, ist das einfach nur tolle Arbeit, die Bethesda da macht, denn selbstverständlich ist das auch nicht. Das Spiel ohne bspw HD-Texturen braucht schließlich nicht mehr als 2GB.


----------



## Croyt (20. Dezember 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Super, Bethesda.
> Wenn der neue Patch ohne weitere Probleme zu bringen, ist das einfach nur tolle Arbeit, die Bethesda da macht, denn selbstverständlich ist das auch nicht. Das Spiel ohne bspw HD-Texturen braucht schließlich nicht mehr als 2GB.


 
wenigstens machen die noch was...


----------



## rafaeolo (20. Dezember 2011)

Na endlich Yiepieeh endlich HD-Texturen ohne alle 5 min zum speichern gezwungen zu sein. Nun noch Quod-Core Unterstützung und es ist das Rollenspiel der nächsten Jahre.


----------



## X3niC (20. Dezember 2011)

Endlich!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karsten2409 (21. Dezember 2011)

Spiel startet nach update nicht mehr


----------



## Predator91 (21. Dezember 2011)

Super. Konnte auch keine Mods benutzen ohne das es zu häufigen abstürzen führte. Ich finde es auch großartig das Bethesda in so kurzer Zeit mehrere Patch veröffentlicht hat. Zwar haben nicht alle etwas gebracht, aber Bethesda feilt immer weiter an Skyrim, was man nicht von alle Entwickler sagen kann.


----------



## Kwengie (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, mein Spiel läuft wesentlich schlechter und ich dümpele mit 4 - 11 FPS seit diesem Patch rum. Es ist nicht mehr feierlich...


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, mein Spiel läuft wesentlich schlechter und ich dümpele mit 4 - 11 FPS seit diesem Patch rum. Es ist nicht mehr feierlich...


 
Was hast du denn für einen PC? Alle Treiber aktuell usw.?


----------



## Dyson (21. Dezember 2011)

Furchtbar, wegen so einem Popelupdate funktionieren jetzt die wichtigsten Mods nicht mehr.
Wie soll ich denn jetzt weiterspielen ohne die ganzen Hotkeys die mir nur ein Mod ermöglichte? Wieder ständig im zerlumpten Menü alles einzeln auswählen? Ich könnte kotzen.

Und kann es sein das in der .ini auch wieder rumgepfuscht wurde?

Bah.


----------



## Kwengie (21. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen PC? Alle Treiber aktuell usw.?


 
Ich habe mal die SkyrimPref neu generieren lassen und das hiesige Grafik-Tuning übernommen und siehe da, ich kann zum erstenmal über 30 FPS zocken, in Dungeons habe ich manchmal 40.

PS:
Habe den zur Zeit aktuellsten Beta-Treiber von NVidea eingespielt.


----------



## Chriss8185 (21. Dezember 2011)

endlich 4gb so was ist ja eigenlich stanni. aber wer ist schuld sie konsolen


----------



## stawacz (21. Dezember 2011)

hab das glück das bei mir die 1.0er absolut keine mucken macht.und nach dem ersten patch hab ich den autoupdater ausgemacht,,hatte nur probleme mit dem patch,seit dem lass ich es so wie es is

außer mods natürlich


----------



## JoeBold (21. Dezember 2011)

Dyson schrieb:


> Furchtbar, wegen so einem Popelupdate funktionieren jetzt die wichtigsten Mods nicht mehr.
> Wie soll ich denn jetzt weiterspielen ohne die ganzen Hotkeys die mir nur ein Mod ermöglichte? Wieder ständig im zerlumpten Menü alles einzeln auswählen? Ich könnte kotzen.
> 
> Und kann es sein das in der .ini auch wieder rumgepfuscht wurde?
> ...


Deswegen stets die Devise: "Never change a running system!"
Man sollte also nur patchen, wenn die Change logs eine Ändereung suggerieren die dir auch etwas bringen. Der LAA-Patch ist auch über das Modifizieren der exe möglich, oder wenn das Spiel bereits vorher gepatcht wurde über andere Mods erreichbar.

Einfach für's nächstemal ins Gedächtnis rufen: "Brauche ich dieses Patch denn auch wirklich?"

Ich spiele seit release mit der ursprünglichen Version, schon alleine wegen dem Vorteil Steam nicht laufen haben zu müssen.


----------



## Metalhawk (21. Dezember 2011)

Mich freut es, beim Mod schlug immer mein Virenscanner an, was sich dann auch nicht ignorieren ließ.


----------



## hard_pete (21. Dezember 2011)

Aufgrund der Probleme warte ich mit den Mods noch bis zur finalen Version. Ich habe alle Patches installiert und ein anfangs nicht ganz fehlerfreies Spiel läuft mittlerweile reibungslos. Trotz meiner ausreichend guten Grafikkarte habe ich die Einstellungen nur auf hoch, ich erkenne den Unterschied nicht wirklich und mir ist lieber alles läuf leiser und vor allem stabiler. Wenn schon bei der rohen Auslieferungsversion rumgebastelt wird, braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass es dann Probleme gibt, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## 5h4d0w (21. Dezember 2011)

also ob das sooo eine gute nachricht ist... ich finde es sollte sowieso so sein, dass das spiel so viel RAM wie gerade frei ist dynamisch mit umgebungsdaten anfüllt. in meinem fall wären das dann etwa 10GB... 4GB... pah.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (21. Dezember 2011)

Wenn jetzt einige Mods mit dem neuen Update nicht mehr funktionieren: einfach abwarten. Die Modder werden mit Sicherheit soweit es ihnen möglich ist bald eine neue Version ihrer Mod veröffentlichen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den Mods ist doch eigentlich gar kein Problem. Meist gibts doch 1 Tag später einfach ein Update davon und es läuft auch mit der aktuellsten Version 

Seitdem dieser Patch kam, ist es nur noch ein einziges Mal bei mir abgestürzt. Wenn es so bleibt, dann lag es wohl bei mir auch an der 2GB-Sperre. Da kann ich ja jetzt endlich spielen, ohne den Skyrim4gb Mod nutzen zu müssen


----------



## soldier1990 (21. Dezember 2011)

mhm sind meine 24 gb ram immer noch nicht ausgelastet son scheiss


----------



## Olsen84 (21. Dezember 2011)

soldier1990 schrieb:


> mhm sind meine 24 gb ram immer noch nicht ausgelastet son scheiss


 
Bei der Größe deines Gliedes wäre das für mich das geringste Problem.


----------



## Sancezz1 (21. Dezember 2011)

Welche Version hat der Patch?


----------



## golani79 (21. Dezember 2011)

soldier1990 schrieb:


> mhm sind meine 24 gb ram immer noch nicht ausgelastet son scheiss


 
Darf ich mal fragen, ob du irgendwelche speicherintensiven Anwendungen verwendest? Ansonsten - für was hast du 24GB RAM?


----------



## PuRe69 (21. Dezember 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, ob du irgendwelche speicherintensiven Anwendungen verwendest? Ansonsten - für was hast du 24GB RAM?


 
um dumm damit rumzuprahlen... wozu sonst?


----------



## Sancezz1 (21. Dezember 2011)

PuRe69 schrieb:


> um dumm damit rumzuprahlen... wozu sonst?


 
Das war exakt mein Gedanke ^^


----------



## LostHero (22. Dezember 2011)

Ihr habt noch nie was von einer RAMDisk gehört oder?
Ich nutze ebenfalls eine (habe zwar "nur" 16GB Ram, aber bei den derzeitigen RAM-Preisen ist das nicht der rede wert).

Und zu der RAMDisk sage ich das selbe, wie zu meinen SSDs, ich will nie nie nie NIE wieder ohne diese arbeiten, zocken oder sonst was machen.
Von daher, was hackt ihr auf ihm rum?

Skyrim ist bei mir via symbolic link z.B. auch auf die RAMDisk "ausgelagert" (Steam und somit der steamapps Order liegt bei mir eigendlich auf ner SSD) und die Ladezeiten sind unter 1 sekunde (so schnell wird nicht mal der Text auf den Ladescreens eingeblendet, dann sind die schon vorbei). Wenn ich im Vergleich dazu meinen Kumpel sehe, der bis auf die "Speichermedien" identische Hardware hat und Skyrim nur auf ner 0815 HDD zockt, sind die Ladescreens beim betreten von Gebäuden z.B. richtig nervtötend lang.

Kann mich also nur wiederholen:
Bei den derzeitigen RAM-Preisen kann ich es absolut nachvollziehen 16GB oder gar mehr in einen PC zu verbauen.
Sobald die 8GB Module preiswerter werden, fliegen meine 4x4GB Module auch raus und es kommen 4x8GB Module rein, so dass ich meine RAMDisk von derzeitg 8GB Kapazität deutlich aufstocken kann.
Und davon mal abgesehen soll es auch Leute geben, die ihre Zockplattform auch zum Arbeiten nutzen (so wie ich z.B.). Und gerade im wissenschaftlichen Sektor brauchts gern mal mehr speicher bei komplexen berechnungen. Habe im Rahmen meiner Bachelor Thesis "damals" z.B. ein Programm entwickelt, das mit 3D-Punktwolken hantiert und dabei auch gern mal 6-7 GB RAM benötigt wenn diese aus 5 Mio und mehr Punkten bestehen.


----------



## golani79 (22. Dezember 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Von daher, was hackt ihr auf ihm rum?


 
Deshalb habe ich gefragt, ob er speicherintensive Anwendungen verwendet und wenn nicht, für was er den Speicher sonst verwendet.
Es gibt nämlich sehrwohl Leute, die weder RAMDisk, noch den Rechner zum Arbeiten verwenden und trotzdem Speicher Ende nie haben - deswegen hätte es mich halt interessiert.

Bzgl. RAMDisk - damit habe ich mich noch gar nicht wirklich beschäftigt. Verwende meinen Rechner zwar zum Arbeiten, habe derzeit aber nur 8GB RAM installiert. Bin aber am Überlegen aufzustocken, da es beim Rendern bzw. auch im AE doch feiner wär, noch mehr RAM zu haben.

Hab zwar noch keine SSD, aber RAMDisk klingt eigentlich recht interessant.
Gibts dazu irgendwo gute Infoseiten bzw. ab wieviel Speicher würde sich das denn lohnen?


----------



## LostHero (22. Dezember 2011)

Ja gibt es. Und "wann lohnt es sich" ist subjektiv und stark davon abhängig, was genau du damit machen willst.
Ich nutze meine RAMDisk z.b. primär für alle Arten von Caches und Temp files (inklusive der Windows Temp ordner und der Pagefile).

Skyrim ist derzeit ne Ausnahme da es so schön klein ist .

Ich benutzte die RAMDisk - Software - Server Memory Products & Services - Dataram Software, allerdings die Kaufversion, da in der kostenlosen version "nur" max 4GB große RAMDisks erzeugbar sind (bietet sich also an wenn man die dinger überhaupt erstmal testen will!).

Gibt noch diverse andere Hersteller, die aber teilweise 150$ und mehr kosten und eigendlich nicht wesentlich mehr können. Die oben gelinkte RAMDisk verwende ich unter W7 64 Bit problemlos, daher reicht mir das .

N guter Link zu dem Thema ist z.b. hier (wenn auch etwas veraltet):
7 RamDisk unter Windows7 - Anleitung - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Edit:
und falls du den "trick" mit den symbolic links nich kennst, das funzt unter windows ähnlich wie unter linux:

Beispiel an hand der Witcher 2 Savegames:



> Eingabeaufforderung starten (mit admin rechten!)
> 
> Win7:
> C:\Benutzer\”Benutzername”\Eigene Dokumente\The Witcher\saves
> ...



Das würde eine symbolische Verknüpfung des ordners "Witcher 2" auf D: anlegen worin dann alle dateien laden, die sonst in 
C:\Benutzer\”Benutzername”\Eigene Dokumente\The Witcher\saves 
landen würden.
Analog dazu kann man ALLES umleiten, auch systemkritische dateien oder ordner, die "normal" nicht verschoben werden können (so hab ich auch Skyrim aus den steamapps umgeleitet und steam funzt damit weiterhin tadellos).


----------



## golani79 (22. Dezember 2011)

Dank dir schön!

Werd mich mal ein wenig informieren und das bei Gelegenheit mal austesten.


----------



## Chemenu (22. Dezember 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Ich nutze meine RAMDisk z.b. primär für alle Arten von Caches und Temp files (inklusive der Windows Temp ordner und der Pagefile).
> 
> Skyrim ist derzeit ne Ausnahme da es so schön klein ist .
> 
> ...



Schaltest Du Deinen Rechner nie aus oder lässt Du jedes mal beim Starten die ganzen Daten, z.B. von Skyrim, in die RAMDISK kopieren?


----------



## LostHero (22. Dezember 2011)

letzteres.
Optional kann man auch bei jedem planmäßigen shutdown ein image erzeugen, das mache ich aber nicht. 
Ich lege die RAMDisk an, packe die daten drauf, die ich gern "persistent" hätte und erzeuge dann ein Image, welches beim boot automatisch gemountet wird.

Falls ich dann mal wichtige daten hinzufüge oder lösche, lege ich einfach n neues image an.
wie gesagt, geht aber auch "voll automatisch". Nur is mir das bei 8GB jedesmal zu langwierig wen nder shutdown dann 2 minuten dauert .


----------

